# Trias 200m



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I've just found this on Ebay and like it but I've not heard of the make before. Does anyone have any experience of them - quality, reliablity, movement etc?

The movement's a 21 jewel auto so I think that, given the price point, it'll be Miyota, but I suppose it could be a dodgy Chinese jobby as well.

Any opinions gratefully received - I like the hands a lot and think they look great against the white dial









Picture blatantly nicked off E*ay so apologies to the original photographer


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Never heard of Trias? I seen quite a few. Couple of that model close up looked Dreadnoughtish to me.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Potz in right Paul they are definitely a German company ..... they use a lot of "Asian" movements in their cheaper watches .... Chinese? ... that model sells new for $129 in the USA.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Having done a bit of research they do seem to be a German company with quite a few different designs (some quite interesting) - dress, divers, military, dual time zones etc. Most are autos but there's a quartz chronograph as well.

I like the above diver because it doesn't seem to be a direct copy of anything - I suppose it is Dreadnoughtish but I don't think it's anything like as big and it certainly isn't a blatant copy (unlike some Rolex submariner lookalikes I could mention).

I like it - not sure I'll buy it (though it's certainly cheap enough at the moment) - but I like it.

It also comes in black, yellow & orange flavours too











> Potz in right Paul they are definitely a German company ..... they use a lot of "Asian" movements in their cheaper watches .... Chinese? ... that model sells new for $129 in the USA.


Thanks for that John - that's what's putting me off the watch. If it had a Miyota (or ETA) movement in it then I'd probably give it a go. I've nothing against Chinese movements (I've had a couple of Apogaum watches and the Chinese movements in those were fine) as such it's just that getting spares will be nigh on impossible if it goes wrong.


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

I have a couple of these, one black dialled and one white:

Trias watches with Unitas 6497 movement for under Â£150, can't go wrong.

They have lovely straps with white stitching which is now red.

Keep excellent time.


----------



## julian (Jun 3, 2003)

I have one of those divers .Blue dial .Very good finish Nice dial and hands .

Bit early to judge the accuracy and I don't know if it's a Chinese movement or a Miyota that's been modified to hack .I did notice that it's very similar in appearance to a Jaques Etoille diver .Maybe they have a Chinese division or then again maybe the Chinese have bought them.


----------

